# Failed Foster....



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Well after fostering Rocky for almost a month now we decided to adopt him  Kimber and him are just to perfect together they both are attached to me at the hip, fiancé calls them my Velcro Dogs. He still has some little problems, like he is terrified of the sound of popcorn popping, if you raise your hands above you head he cowards down, scared of brooms, newspaper,storms, and being in his kennel. Also has a couple BBs in him  but luckily he hasn't shown any dog aggression, awesome with little kids, good house manners, and doesn't drag you across the yard while he's on his leash.  we got him up to date on all his shots and had him fixed last thurs vet said he finally reach a healthy weight of 65 lbs. he has a long way to go but so thankful he is in good hands now !

Here's some pic of Rocky and Kimber !



































.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yay! He is so cute love the color!


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you ! He is such a sweetheart even though he had such a rough start.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Rocky begging....









Just chillin in his kennel  So proud of him, when we 1st got him this would have NEVER happened!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

awesome that he has found a forever home with you.

bless you for fostering and adopting.

Hugz.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Way to go KFRUGE!! 

Rocky has everything he needs now---- someone who cares.

Congratulations on your "new" boy. So glad you have him.

Joe


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you he has def. taught me alot of patience! Lol it's crazy how big of a difference a month can make! When I started fostering him I knew instantly I had to keep him . Funny how they have that affect on us 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow AMAZING job with him!! he is SO lucky you found him I LOVE hearing about Foster Fails!!! YAY for you all!!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Awww!!! Congrats and that is wonderful, happy for you and Rocky 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaganPitShepherd (Jul 13, 2013)

id keep him too! look at that face!!


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks y'all!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Garyharris1986 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Clone*

So i picked up a pup in Eustis,FL, that was essentially a rescue...post accidental conception from negligent owners. He was still born...now he is about to turn 8 months. Anyway, He looks exactly like your dog. I was wondering if you or anyone has any insight as to if that is in fact a pitbull, or a mix. I ask because i hear he is too big to be a APBT. Mine is 68 lbs...and has tons of room to grow yet, but he looks identical to yours...slightly different white markings.


----------



## DobeDude (Jul 25, 2013)

Good for you!!

Fostering is no easy business.
Everytime one of my dobe fosters leaves a little piece of me withers away.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Garyharris1986 said:


> So i picked up a pup in Eustis,FL, that was essentially a rescue...post accidental conception from negligent owners. He was still born...now he is about to turn 8 months. Anyway, He looks exactly like your dog. I was wondering if you or anyone has any insight as to if that is in fact a pitbull, or a mix. I ask because i hear he is too big to be a APBT. Mine is 68 lbs...and has tons of room to grow yet, but he looks identical to yours...slightly different white markings.


Rocky is a Shelter Mutt  We don't have papers on him so there is no way of telling if he is pure or mixed and if he is mixed there is know real way of telling what he is mixed with just by looking at him. We just love him for the dog he is!

Good luck with your rescue!


----------



## Garyharris1986 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you...ill put up pics of mine when I can. I'm telling you the similarity is so striking...they have to be the same exact bloodlines....did they guess at his age?


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Garyharris1986 said:


> Thank you...ill put up pics of mine when I can. I'm telling you the similarity is so striking...they have to be the same exact bloodlines....did they guess at his age?


our vet said 1.5 - 2 years old


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Have something funny happen to Rocky today.

All day today I've been getting on to him for jumping on the door to look out the window and the ducks on the pond. Well it was right before dark, Kimber & I were on the couch watching horror movies while the fiancé was working , Rocky jumps on the door and right before I could tell him to get off a big owl (didnt know what it was at the time) swoops down and hit the window he was looking out of (at the same time) Rocky runs away from the door yelping with his tail between his legs (his eyes were so big) and runs to hide behind me , Kimber runs to the door with all her hair standing up barking and growling at the door. At this time I got up to look out the window to discover this big owl laying on the patio knocked out (he eventually woke up & flew off). Rocky has yet to jump on the door........guess he learned his lesson.  i still wish i could have got this on video, i def would win americas funniest home videos with this fiasco ! Just thought everyone would enjoy a good laugh too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha that's a riot poor owl and poor pup never seen an owl in the wild. So neat! I hope the owl learned their lessons too lol


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Just some update pic of Rocky 



Being all lazy


So your gonna share that pb & j right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

thats really great...good to hear some positive things...

real glad its working out and they look happy and healthy....

YIS, RICKY.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you! im so proud they both get along great, just trying to find him some type of "job" to do now  he's a weenie and scared of everything so were still working on that, hopefully over time he will get more confidence.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Here a little picture update on a Rocky too. He is such a ham and is the complete opposite and far as energy level compare to Kimber.

Clover hunting..


Naps after our walk



Please?



Your sharing that steak with us, right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

Good grief, they are adorable!

I love the little smile in the "please?" picture... but then they're all kinds of serious about that bite of steak! lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Rocky is looking great! Glad it worked out for him with you guys.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

@mtnmama yes he always does that little smile . Lol I really dont know why they even bother to beg because they know they arnt allowed to get table scraps . They are such goofballs !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gingerpenny (Apr 17, 2014)

That is awesome. God Bless you for rescuing him. He looks just like my Ginger. I too also rescued a pit....but someone left him (Rocko) in the woods with a broken leg behind my house at 6 months old. He is now 2.5 years old. Love them to death.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha OMG that knee smirking picture is the BEST! BOTH are awesome but that one made me laugh at the face! So cute!


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank yall he sure special. He sure has came a long way from when we rescued him we can now pop popcorn without him running and hiding!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

